# [Russian NR] Vladislav Shavelsky 7x7: Mean of 3: 3:06.86 and single: 2:55.20



## shavelsky vlad (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Roman (Nov 24, 2013)

Awesome, as always. Next time WR


----------



## kcl (Nov 24, 2013)

*[Russian NRs] Vladislav Shavelsky 7x7: Mean of 3: 3:06.86 and single: 2:55.20*

Great job! Gogogogo WR!


----------



## Benyó (Nov 24, 2013)

congrats!
and btw you are the only person now, who has a sub3 single without sub3 avg.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Nov 25, 2013)

Amazing  Did you do any mods to the cube?


----------



## Imctlst (Dec 23, 2013)

avg 100 - the best mod ever


----------

